# Previous pregnancy



## anne1 (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi

I wonder if you could give some advice please?

About ten years ago, sadly I had a car accident at 10 to 11 weeks which resulted in a miscarriage. Shortly after my relationship ended.

I have now found happiness with a great guy and we've been trying for over a year to have a baby and had a biochemical pregnancy in that period, (my partner has children from a previous relationship). We have had all the fertility tests and nothing is wrong, and I wondered how likely it would be that we could have chromosonal problems or if we should be having any other tests eg antibody, lupus (?), chromosonal testing etc - can these problems develop over the years even if you both have had a previous pregnancy or remain dormant in one pregnany and develop in another? 

or can a couple be just chromosonally incompatable?

Thank you
anne


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Anne,

there is no such thing as 'incompatability'. If you both have no fertility problems then you need to continue trying for at least a year. If nothing happens then go back to your clinic for more advice,

Regards,

Peter



anne1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I wonder if you could give some advice please?
> 
> ...


----------



## anne1 (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi

Many thanks for that Peter. Unfortunately we have been trying for over a year , but the fertility tests can't find a problem.

Are there any other tests, as per my previous mailing, that might be appropriate please for one partner who has had children and another that has had a miscarriage (following and accident)?I'm not sure therefore if we can rule out chromosones or antilupy, or if these things can develop over time?

Cheers

Anne


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Anne,

If you feel that this may be a problem then you need to ask about it at a clinic, get some genetic counselling and then undergo chromosomal analysis. Please bear in mind that there is currently no treatment if any major chromosomal abnormalities are detected.

Hope this helps!

Peter



anne1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Many thanks for that Peter. Unfortunately we have been trying for over a year , but the fertility tests can't find a problem.
> 
> ...


----------

